# Cherry Eye???



## Mika_n_tx (May 6, 2013)

My ten month old Chihuahua/ Dachshund Ziggy was diagnosed with cherry eye yesterday. After trying to push it back in place (which looked awful!) the vet went straight to "she needs surgery". I'm reluctant to do the surgery since a bit of research seems to be suggesting that it often fails. Anyone have experience with this condition that can make some suggestions?

Thanks so much!
Mika & Ziggy


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

In my experience, antibiotics are usually given and it goes away with treatment. My mother in law's beagle got cherry eye once, did the surgry and it still occasionally comes out. My MIL doesn't bother with it anymore. I feel bad because it must be awful.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

before resorting to surgery, i'd suggest an eye specialist. preferably, one who is not 'cut happy'.


----------

